# sometimes V's sit still



## harrigab

a rare moment lol!


----------



## born36

I don't believe it!! You must have slipped her something in her food.


----------



## threefsh

She is so gorgeous! Love her muscle tone. 

How much bribery did it take to get her to sit still?


----------



## kristen

Ruby is so beautiful!


----------



## adrino

She's a lovely looking girl!!!
I managed to take a pic of Elza while she was waiting for her ball to fly! 
I hope you don't mind me posting it in your thread. :-[


----------



## Suliko

Ruby is so gorgeous and such a good girl at sitting still  

Once in a while I do still sits with my two rascals. Here's my first try! Not sure if they wanted the stick or the phone...


----------



## harrigab

threefsh said:


> She is so gorgeous! Love her muscle tone.
> 
> How much bribery did it take to get her to sit still?


a two hour romp through the woods Ashley ;D, but tbh, she's quite good at sitting on command now.


----------



## SkyyMax

Sometimes 2 v's sit still 
We are working on "Stay" command.


----------



## Suliko

*harrigab*, sorry, I hijacked the thread too... :-[


----------



## RubyRoo

Dueling Ruby's sitting still  I rare moment indeed!!!


----------



## kristen

When in Rome


----------



## dmp

I still can't get over how regal these dogs are. To a pup, they ooze class...nobility. I love my tiny pup, but am excited for her to grow into such a large, beautiful creature.


----------



## harrigab

The threads here for everyone to join in ;D


----------



## dmp

In that case, I'll get a pic of Aoife in a 'sit' tonite.


----------



## R E McCraith

Har - as the global moderator - I think this picture was digitally modified ! even in super slo-mo no V is that still LOL


----------



## BrodiVizsla

This was taken on one of our early morning walks a couple of weeks ago, it took about 10 attempts to get this picture he wouldn't stay still, but he is a poser really!! ;D


----------



## dmp

^^ Love that!! Looks like you caught him blinking; beautiful warm colors and nice composition


----------



## finch

Here are two of my favorite photos of Finch sitting!


----------



## BrodiVizsla

Haha cheers! yeah i know i cought him off guard i think, it was a beautiful morning so had to get a pic while the sun was coming up behind him!


----------



## adrino

Great pics from everybody!!! I know I already posted one but I just found this of Elza when she was 4 weeks old. ;D


----------



## texasred

Yes they sit.


----------



## hobbsy1010

Sometimes 'HE' Listens!!!!! :-\


----------



## threefsh

I guess I should add my "sit" pictures, since it's the cool thing to do...

Sitting @ 9 weeks










Sitting at 7 (?) months with her sister Penny. (As you can see, bribery was definitely involved!)


----------



## datacan

Yes, they sit 

I love the attention in their eyes. It must be the breed, I guess.

Attached is last year's picture of Sam (puppy fat).


----------



## datacan

Hey Hobbsy, bigger pictures, PLEASE. 

PS You may want to watermark them so they don't end up as stock photos


----------



## harrigab

R said:


> Har - as the global moderator - I think this picture was digitally modified ! even in super slo-mo no V is that still LOL


I have more...sat on the same stone.. ;D


----------



## texasred

Sit and hold.


----------



## R E McCraith

Tex - catch the mutt in my garden again - he belongs to me!


----------



## texasred

R said:


> Tex - catch the mutt in my garden again - he belongs to me!


I don't think you want that one.
She has been known to take the truck for a joy ride.


----------



## harrigab

TexasRed said:


> Sit and hold.
> 
> [/quote]
> I'm never gonna be able to hear "yellow rose of Texas" without thinking of this pic now ;D


----------



## R E McCraith

Tex - a nother criminal mind is always welcome in my home!


----------



## harrigab

R said:


> Har - as the global moderator - I think this picture was digitally modified ! even in super slo-mo no V is that still LOL


I've come to the conclusion that it must be a "magic stone"! the Krays actually sat still on it 2 or 3 years ago too....spooky!


----------



## hobbsy1010

Harrigab, which one's Ronnie and which is Reggie??? 

Got a cousin who has twin girls who calls her's the 'KRAY'S'.....
I think they live up to the 'Title'   8) 8) 8) 8)

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab

they're what's known as "irish twins" up here Hobbsy, ie, born within a year of each other, Harrison is the eldest by 364 days, he gets a bit miffed when for one day of the year Gabriel is the same age ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010

Good looking lads, bet they keep you busy....  

That stone in the picture, would look good in the 'garden'.

Obviously not on the lawn!!!!! 

Maybe get the 'Krays' to roll it back to yours (a bit of pocket money maybe required)  

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab

can't see 'em rolling that 5 miles David,,,,,hmmmm although I do have a trailer muwwhahaha!


----------



## hobbsy1010

Ifor Williams I hope.......


----------



## harrigab

daxara, but at a push it'd take a ton :


----------



## sniper john

Oh have I got a Vizsla sitting still believe it or not picture for y'all. On a waterfowl hunt I was laying in my kayak on a barren shoreline. I had moved my girl Blaze into the woods behind me and put her on a sit stay with a boat cushion. When this deer came walking by I wispered a reinforcing stay. Blaze did not move an inch. I was very proud of her.


----------



## jakersmomma

Wonderful pics!!! Here's Jake in his sit still position, of course he's right by the fridge......"where's da food?" LOL


----------



## harrigab

sniper said:


> Oh have I got a Vizsla sitting still believe it or not picture for y'all. On a waterfowl hunt I was laying in my kayak on a barren shoreline. I had moved my girl Blaze into the woods behind me and put her on a sit stay with a boat cushion. When this deer came walking by I wispered a reinforcing stay. Blaze did not move an inch. I was very proud of her.
> 
> 
> [/quote]
> absolutely stunning picture!!!!


----------



## Suliko

Oh, I believe you, *sniper john*! Beautiful picture! Sophie once ran into a big deer face to face, too. The only thing on my mind was to get her back, but, boy, if I had a camera on me, it would've been a perfect picture with a perfect point  

My new still-sitting picture from today's hike


----------



## harrigab

here's one from friday just gone


----------



## finch

Our local Lowes stores are very dog-friendly, so I often bring Finch in to work on socialization and "leave it" training. Yesterday, a group of women from Habitat for Humanity were there and they went crazy for her! She left wearing this pretty pink bandana!


----------



## hobbsy1010

Sometimes V's sit still........

Sometimes V's gotta move 'FAST'!!!! ???  


Hobbsy


----------



## Gingernutter

This is Mylo at 9 months old (last month). We were visiting Scotland for a week and to get this photo it took a lot of time and attempts to get him to sit still! Got there in the end though.


----------



## Suliko

Rare moment of Pacsirta sitting still. And I didn't even have to bribe that cute face!


----------



## dmp

SIT!


----------



## cooperman

On occasion our V's have been known to sit still but you have to be fast with a camera.. Unfortunately they look proud of my poor lawn....


----------



## ctracyverizon

A rare moment that never came again : )


----------

